# Museums



## Marcus Wendel (Aug 4, 2007)

I'm compiling information on museums with Axis WW2 equipment on my site, the Axis History Factbook, and I'd appreciate any help with additions (text or photos) or corrections to the material.

The museums section can be found at Axis History Factbook: Museums with Axis equipment

Thanks.

/Marcus
[email protected]


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2007)

I can provide pics of the museums here in Germany and from the National Air and Space musuem if the pics are sourced and credit is given.


----------



## Marcus Wendel (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks, here is an example of what it can look like: Axis History Factbook: Photos from the Auto-Technik Museum (Germany)

/Marcus


----------



## insomnia (Aug 4, 2007)

Great Idea! You might also mention that there is a V-1 display at the Pima Air and Space museum.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2007)

Let me just get my pics in order. I can have them ready for you by Monday or Tuesday.

I have pics of Aircraft and Ground Vehicles from Sinsheim Museum, I also have pics from the National Air Space Museum and a few pics from some of the Museums in Berlin. I also have pics of the Deutsches Museum in Munich if I can find those.


----------



## trackend (Aug 5, 2007)

Heres a couple of threads I did some times ago Marcus
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/personal-gallery/visit-imperial-war-museum-london-2572.html
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/warbird-displays/duxford-american-airforce-britain-museum-1337.html


----------



## Marcus Wendel (Aug 5, 2007)

insomnia said:


> Great Idea! You might also mention that there is a V-1 display at the Pima Air and Space museum.



Thanks, I'll add it.

/Marcus


----------



## Marcus Wendel (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm still interested in additions and corrections to the above list, thanks.

/Marcus


----------

